# Why would I be sent an SSS registration letter?



## chamenos (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm in the United States on an F1 (non-immigrant student) visa, and just received a "proof of registration" from the Selective Service System.

There's a field on the "SSS Form 3A," cryptically titled "Last Action Date" with the date 12-27-07. The only thing I can vaguely connect to it is my NYS driver license, which was issued on 12-21-07.

Has anyone ever heard of this happening? Why would they register an F1 visa holder, and why was my full name and mailing address submitted to the SSS to begin with?


----------



## FRANKVZ (Jan 23, 2008)

ATTENTION, UNDOCUMENTED MALES 
& IMMIGRANT SERVICING GROUPS!

If you are a man ages 18 through 25 and living in the U.S., then you must register with Selective Service. It’s the law. You can register at any U.S. Post Office and do not need a social security number. 

Copied from the Selective Service site here: http://www.sss.gov/

I also found this further on:
NON-CITIZENS
Some non-citizens are required to register. Others are not. Noncitizens who are not required to register with Selective Service include men who are in the U.S. on student or visitor visas, and men who are part of a diplomatic or trade mission and their families. Almost all other male noncitizens are required to register, including illegal aliens, legal permanent residents, and refugees. The general rule is that if a male noncitizen takes up residency in the U.S. before his 26th birthday, he must register with Selective Service. For a more detailed list of which non-citizens must register, see Who Must Register - Chart .


----------



## chamenos (Jan 23, 2008)

FRANKVZ said:


> NON-CITIZENS
> Some non-citizens are required to register. Others are not. *Noncitizens who are not required to register with Selective Service include men who are in the U.S. on student or visitor visas*, and men who are part of a diplomatic or trade mission and their families. Almost all other male noncitizens are required to register, including illegal aliens, legal permanent residents, and refugees. The general rule is that if a male noncitizen takes up residency in the U.S. before his 26th birthday, he must register with Selective Service. For a more detailed list of which non-citizens must register, see Who Must Register - Chart .



The F1 visa is a student visa. I never registered with the Selective Service myself, so someone else must have done so on my behalf. Note that the letter wasn't notifying me to register, it was informing me that I was already registered.


----------



## Sigman (Jan 23, 2008)

Please keep us informed as to what lights you'll be taking while deployed!


----------



## paulr (Jan 23, 2008)

See if your university has a draft counselling office, and if they do, talk to them about the situation.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 23, 2008)

Welcome to the US of A. Don't worry about it. We have not used the Draft for many years. It is very interesting though. I think that they feel if you live here, school here, work here, you are obligated to serve our nation, if need be. I wonder if other countries do that, or would consider that? Very interesting about illegal aliens being included. I do know that US citizens (men) are required to register of SSS prior to being 25. If they do not they will never get a job for the Federal Government, or will lose their job with the Federal Government. They are considered, in effect, draft dodgers. 

Bill


----------



## raggie33 (Jan 23, 2008)

my thoughts dont belong here


----------



## chamenos (Jan 23, 2008)

This is definitely a FU, because none of the other male international students I know have ever received such a letter.

What I'm curious about is how the SSS got my name and mailing address, and who registered me with the SSS. From what my (American) room mate told me, male U.S. citizens will receive a registration card when they turn 18, telling them to register with the SSS. What I received was a *"Proof of Registration,"* meaning that I've _already been registered with the SSS, which I definitely did not do._

Then there's the cryptic "Last Action Date" which is within a week of the date that my NYS driver license was issued to me.

In any case, I'll be going down to my school's office for international students to get this sorted out tomorrow, and I'll keep you guys informed of what happens.

Sigman: I don't plan on being deployed, at least not until I graduate from college and get a green card  I did use a UKE eLED 4AA during my time in the Singapore military though.


----------



## WNG (Jan 23, 2008)

Definitely a screw up or someone purposely registered under your ID.
Don't worry, you don't need to serve under your student Visa. When we declare war on Iran, and Pres. Cheney initiates the draft, citizens and permanent residents must go first. Then the Mexicans.


----------



## chamenos (Jan 24, 2008)

What really tickles my curiosity is the "Last Action Date" field on the letter. Does anyone have a clue what that is? Does the U.S. governnment think I've completed a combat tour in Iraq or Afghanistan or something?

_edit: Apparently I guessed right, getting a new driver's license automatically registered me with the SSS according to one of the posters in this thread:

http://www.ambrosiasw.com/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t44197.html

And "Last Action Date" is just the last date any change was made to a profile...e.g. registration, change of particulars, etc.

That said, does this mean that until I get this sorted out, the U.S. government technically has the right to conscript me even though I'm not a U.S. resident or citizen?_


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jan 24, 2008)

Sounds like the DMV may have added you to the cannon fodder registry.
Best to get off of there as soon as possible.
There isn't any draft yet, but that could change at any time.


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 24, 2008)

Um, wow, how do you find soldiers who are more loyal than those who were drafted but aren't even citizens. Definately belong in one of the stupidest laws.


----------



## chamenos (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy, can a foreign student or tourist enlist in the U.S. military? If so, then I'm screwed if the draft starts tomorrow 

It does strike me as bizarre that the U.S. military is unaware that I am here on a non-immigrant student visa. I got my driver license so I could register for the Motorcycle Safety School basic rider course to get a Class M license. I hope I won't have to deal with this again when I get my motorcycle license.

Jzmtl, technically the SSS is just a repository of potential draftees...being on the list doesn't automatically make me liable to be drafted, but it does creep me out regardless.


----------



## Sigman (Jan 24, 2008)

I hear you and indeed do respect the fact that you're concerned & want to do the right thing. 

You do know I was pulling your leg?!  Hope you get it resolved...


----------



## FRANKVZ (Jan 24, 2008)

This is from the Request for Status Information Letter page:



If you entered the United States as a valid non-immigrant alien, and remained in that status to your 26th birthday, you must provide documentation to support your claim. For example, if you entered the United States as an F-1 Student, and remained in that status until your 26th birthday, you would need to provide documentation indicating that you were admitted on an F-1 visa and attended school full-time as required. (Acceptable documents for this situation include copies of your I-20Ìs or a letter from the school you attended indicating your full time attendance as a non-immigrant alien). The same thing applies for all non-immigrant statuses. You must explain, if at any point, you violated the terms of your visa, or overstayed your visa and became an undocumented alien.

You should provide as much information as possible. We will use the information you provide to determine your registration status.



It sounds like they want you to prove you're not eligible???


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Jan 25, 2008)

chamenos said:


> That said, does this mean that until I get this sorted out, the U.S. government technically has the right to conscript me even though I'm not a U.S. resident or citizen?[/i]



Not a U.S. resident? I'm confused....aren't you living here? Is there something technical I'm missing?


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 25, 2008)

A resident in legal terms doesn't mean simply live here if I remember.


----------



## abhi (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi I would like to know the outcome of your case... I'm having the same situation here.. I'm on F1 visa and I got the letter from Selective Services informing about my registration. On querying with Selective services, by calling the toll free number, I've been informed that I can cancel the registration by mailing them the letter I received and a copy of my I94. 

But what I want to know is if I am allowed to let the my self registered? 
@chamenos : Please let me know about the outcome in your case!


----------



## FroggyTaco (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't understand any of this & am sorry you guys are having to endure this.

The funny part is illegal aliens are compelled to register. Does that not sound like the most crazy oxymoronic thing ever?


----------



## Lumenz (Oct 12, 2010)

chamenos's last activity was about two months ago. He must be in Afghanistan, getting lots of use out of his lights.


----------

